# Who has the best whitetail trophy room on here?



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Post up pictures of your deer mounts in your trophy room, and after awhile I will put up a poll so we can vote for who has the best whitetail trophy room on here. I think I know who will win (saskguy:wink, but he will have to post some pictures so we can decide lol.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

yup, he would have my vote


----------



## luckyhunter (Sep 8, 2007)

Another way to ask this is "whos the richest guy on here." richest guy probably hunts best places and can afford to mount anything they kill...probably kill lots of multiple species etc...:wink:


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

luckyhunter said:


> Another way to ask this is "whos the richest guy on here." richest guy probably hunts best places and can afford to mount anything they kill...probably kill lots of multiple species etc...:wink:


Oh no you didn't! I feel the flame from here... 

I've seen the pics of saskguy's bucks. He's doing something right for sure!!


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

Dean Bower has quite a collection.


----------



## jboswell (Jul 5, 2009)

Stanley's room is pretty good lookin'


----------



## buckson (Dec 15, 2009)

O k I know this is alot of pitcures but the only way i could show my room .Its actually a section of my garage outside that i have fixed up i call it my sittin room .I dont sit there much as i wished love going out building a fire and cooking some wild game i cook in the other section of garage.I know there is better rooms out there but for a country boy from ky not to bad .Someone said we would not see trophy rooms but rich guys room my friend im far from rich of money but im rich to be healthy and to have worked hard for my little sitting room being able to hunt and fish is my riches .Thanks for letting me share.Oh yea you see my pin up board where i hang bowhunting related stuff im kinda a fan of the guy MM5503 nice big body bucks .


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice room buckson


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

I live in a cardboard box currently


----------



## Leftydave (Mar 10, 2008)

yes buckson very nice!!!


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

I have some good mounts, but this is my proudest "trophy" room. Been proud and thankful to be able to supply my family with all our red meat needs since 2005 with deer meat.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Uncle Bucky said:


> I have some good mounts, but this is my proudest "trophy" room. Been proud and thankful to be able to supply my family with all our red meat needs since 2005 with deer meat.


YOU WIN... Now when is the cook out???


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok, here is my "man land" basement, nothing special

Urban bucks, big 10 I shot with gun and didnt' find for a month, fur wall









At the time my biggest bow buck, 124 7/8









first buck, with tags, hog and spanish goat from a S.Ohio hunt ( never go back joke)









Some turkey tails 









big 9 I found dead from poachers, 5# 10 oz bass, sheds other wild life collection ( LOL )









Oh yeah and other trophy's from baseball, softball, soccer, golf ect...


----------



## seeya (May 8, 2009)

*Who?*

Who is this "saskguy" that all is talkin about? I am wanting to see this so called trophy room of his; please show if will................thanks


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Uncle Bucky said:


> I have some good mounts, but this is my proudest "trophy" room. Been proud and thankful to be able to supply my family with all our red meat needs since 2005 with deer meat.


Winner, winner venison dinner!!


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

Well this is my first bow buck that I killed last year. It sits above the computer. I stained the wood myself.

Im not to good at posting pictures but here goes...


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

Dean Bower or JClaws.........


----------



## seeya (May 8, 2009)

*Mr. Buckson*

What a GREAT room you got there; you have something to be VERY proud of; most people (including me) would love to have a room like that; that is as good as it gets IMO

Thanks Buckson for sharing..............:darkbeer:


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

lovetohunt93 said:


>


 Goood stuff!!


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

luckyhunter said:


> Another way to ask this is "whos the richest guy on here." richest guy probably hunts best places and can afford to mount anything they kill...probably kill lots of multiple species etc...:wink:


That just a foolish statement. 

I seen a picture of Stanley's it something! I could be wrong but I doubt he is the "richest guy on here"


----------



## Gatorjaw (Sep 25, 2005)

Awesom...


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Uncle BUcky..................YUM!!!! Awesome, looks terrific.

I'm waiting on 09 and 10 buck so I'll soon be updating. It'd doubling as a hockey arena and farm for a 5 and 6 yr old right now so it's more a mess than anything.


----------



## buckson (Dec 15, 2009)

like that turkey with the wings beside it i will try that one cool


Uncle Bucky said:


> Ok, here is my "man land" basement, nothing special
> 
> Urban bucks, big 10 I shot with gun and didnt' find for a month, fur wall
> 
> ...


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

*it cant be me*

it might not be just whitetail but hey i like em


----------



## buckslayer1210 (Sep 20, 2010)

DannyZack said:


> it might not be just whitetail but hey i like em


Damn!!! you kill all kinds of critters!! Where the hell do you sit in there lol......


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

buckslayer1210 said:


> Damn!!! you kill all kinds of critters!! Where the hell do you sit in there lol......


in that little chair in the first picture lol


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey you even have a nice Red Stag - well done mate


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

I would love to be Milo Hanson and have the one deer he has in his Trophy Room...but as he said I kinda all stops when you shoot a deer like that theres not much left to look forward to.


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

kiwibowpro said:


> Hey you even have a nice Red Stag - well done mate


thanks man


----------



## skwiggsgonewild (Jul 17, 2009)

DannyZack said:


> it might not be just whitetail but hey i like em


Looks more like a stockpile!


----------



## Cotton6210 (Jan 19, 2009)

DannyZack, if your killing Stag and plains game in NY then I want to come hunt with you lol.....Please....


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

Danny, NICE, real NICE !!!


----------



## vabownut (May 26, 2002)

I kinda like clb's as well


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Safari Press has a 6 volume set of books called "Great Hunters & Their Trophy Rooms".......if your room's not featured in those books, you've got a long way to go.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

I think one of the best I have seen is Ohio boy, Josh M


----------



## outdoorev (Nov 29, 2007)

amazing trophy room Danny I've heard about it from your buddy Al


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

I've been trying to get a picture of my old neighbors trophey room for some time now, but every time I stop to see him, never have a camera...it is very impressive. Will try to stop and take a pic sometime in the near future.


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

ok, i'll admit it. i am the richest guy on AT. i'll have the butler take some photos of my trophy room & have my publisist post them.


----------



## mrklean (May 26, 2009)

great rooms guy wish i had one like those


----------



## seeya (May 8, 2009)

*Hey DannyZack*

Danny;

I have been to some zoo's and haven't seen that many animals......:mg:...what a trophy room...:darkbeer:....I hate to see your taxi bill each year...:wink:...thanks so much for sharing those trophies with us.......wow!!


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

You guys make me jeleous, I just have a pile of antlers looking for a room to hang out in.


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

that ain't right lol nice very nice


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

173BC said:


> You guys make me jeleous, I just have a pile of antlers looking for a room to hang out in.


Are all your bucks chocolate horned up there??


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

cornfedkiller said:


> Are all your bucks chocolate horned up there??


Not all of them, the one on the top right, and the one on the bottom right are pretty light colored, and I have one at my cabin thats really light. I hunt big bush alot so I'm wondering if the amount of daylite, or lack there of that a deer is exposed to might have an affect on the color of the antlers. I'm not an expert on the subject but I think sunlite migt bleach them a bit.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

173BC said:


> Not all of them, the one on the top right, and the one on the bottom right are pretty light colored, and I have one at my cabin thats really light. I hunt big bush alot so I'm wondering if the amount of daylite, or lack there of that a deer is exposed to might have an affect on the color of the antlers. I'm not an expert on the subject but I think sunlite migt bleach them a bit.


Wow those are a bunch of big dark racks. Good work man.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

173BC said:


> You guys make me jeleous, I just have a pile of antlers looking for a room to hang out in.
> 
> View attachment 950898
> 
> ...


Thats awesome!


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

I do!

Well wait a minute... 

Do they have to be big?

Do I have to have a lot of them?

Never mind then.:embara:


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

luckyhunter said:


> Another way to ask this is "whos the richest guy on here." richest guy probably hunts best places and can afford to mount anything they kill...probably kill lots of multiple species etc...:wink:


And another jealous guy reveals he is lurking here.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

saskguy said:


> Uncle BUcky..................YUM!!!! Awesome, looks terrific.
> 
> I'm waiting on 09 and 10 buck so I'll soon be updating. It'd doubling as a hockey arena and farm for a 5 and 6 yr old right now so it's more a mess than anything.


Just post some old pics to hold us over untill the new mounts come in. lol


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow dannyzack that's impressive!


----------



## dnbnt (Aug 27, 2006)

Here's the one I always remember!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=421328


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

123 4/8 P&Y said:


> Wow those are a bunch of big dark racks. Good work man.


Thanks man, I've been deer hunting for 31yrs now and about 15 years ago I decided to hold out for something a bit bigger. Since then it seems I held out for something bigger and bigger and bigger, then went a few years without shooting a buck, then I figured about 160 was my magic number. I think the dark racks must have a bit more awe factor to them, and makes the decision easier to make.


----------



## pvbooner (Feb 18, 2009)

dnbnt said:


> Here's the one I always remember!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=421328


I have actually been in one that is at least as impressive as that one. When I first started looking at picks I actually thought for a second that it might be it. He is a local guy and yes I can assure you he is VERY, VERY, VERY wealthy. He is actually a very nice, down to earth guy that you would never now was in his situation if you met him on the street.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Impressive 173BC!


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

You guys have me by a long-shot, but I'm working on it. Congrats on all of the great deer/ critters!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

luckyhunter said:


> Another way to ask this is "whos the richest guy on here." richest guy probably hunts best places and can afford to mount anything they kill...probably kill lots of multiple species etc...:wink:


Yeah...that HAS to be it doesn't it? Geez...

I am friends with an AT member that has quite the impressive number of truly big bucks under his belt. He is certainly not rich and hunts ground he asks permission to hunt (and generally has others hunting it also). I don't think he has ever posted a pic of a kill on here. I also get a kick out of the times I see him post something helpful about deer hunting and then get told by the "better hunters" how he is wrong, lol. He texted me a pic of a buck he killed a few weeks ago that will be his second 8 pt that nets in the 160's. 

Point is...ridiculous attitudes like this keep some people from even wanting to tell or show what they have killed.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah...that HAS to be it doesn't it? Geez...
> 
> I am friends with an AT member that has quite the impressive number of truly big bucks under his belt. He is certainly not rich and hunts ground he asks permission to hunt (and generally has others hunting it also). I don't think he has ever posted a pic of a kill on here. I also get a kick out of the times I see him post something helpful about deer hunting and then get told by the "better hunters" how he is wrong, lol. He texted me a pic of a buck he killed a few weeks ago that will be his second 8 pt that nets in the 160's.
> 
> Point is...ridiculous attitudes like this keep some people from even wanting to tell or show what they have killed.


This is excatly spot on. Posting anything you kill on the internet has become detrimental to your future hunting. Many trophy hunters have learned to shoot their trophies and enjoy them with their friends get them mounted and then shut up. Too many bashers and know it alls on the internet.


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

DannyZack said:


> it might not be just whitetail but hey i like em


This is your trophy room? You shot all of those animals?


----------



## Trailhuntin1 (Feb 12, 2010)

DannyZack said:


> in that little chair in the first picture lol


saw that, barely. LOL! Nice trophy room.


----------



## Trailhuntin1 (Feb 12, 2010)

173BC said:


> You guys make me jeleous, I just have a pile of antlers looking for a room to hang out in.


Very nice!


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

I gotta feeling Jclaws and Sask Guys trophy rooms would send most people crying to heir mommys!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

the critter said:


> I gotta feeling Jclaws and Sask Guys trophy rooms would send most people crying to heir mommys!


lol I know saskguys does, I've seen it on here before and its quite a sight, well that is if you like booners.


----------



## Brshpile (Nov 4, 2010)

buckson said:


> O k I know this is alot of pitcures but the only way i could show my room .Its actually a section of my garage outside that i have fixed up i call it my sittin room .I dont sit there much as i wished love going out building a fire and cooking some wild game i cook in the other section of garage.I know there is better rooms out there but for a country boy from ky not to bad .Someone said we would not see trophy rooms but rich guys room my friend im far from rich of money but im rich to be healthy and to have worked hard for my little sitting room being able to hunt and fish is my riches .Thanks for letting me share.Oh yea you see my pin up board where i hang bowhunting related stuff im kinda a fan of the guy MM5503 nice big body bucks .


Love those Brownies...Those are some nice ones, one of my favorite things to do...


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

GTO63 said:


> I think one of the best I have seen is Ohio boy, Josh M


Thanks alot! I have 4 from this year at taxi now, I'll post pics when they get back....awesome rooms so far guys


----------



## buckson (Dec 15, 2009)

yea thanks i love bowhuntin the best but smallmouth pass the time in the spring


Brshpile said:


> Love those Brownies...Those are some nice ones, one of my favorite things to do...


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

173BC said:


> You guys make me jeleous, I just have a pile of antlers looking for a room to hang out in.
> 
> YOU'RE jealous??? I'd be happy with a section of your couch ... LOL...


----------



## Mead (Jun 19, 2002)

Just curious as to what people think makes the room impressive? If we're talking about whitetails, if you live in an area where 160' deer are "big" deer, is a trophy room full of those heads equivalent to a guy that lives in New Hampshire or Vermont that has a trophy room full of 120' deer where there are less than 5 deer per square mile in most of the mountain areas and 5 1/2 year old deer sometimes have 85' racks? I guess the definition of "impressive" to me is all based on where you hunt if we're talking about whitetails.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I plan to upgrade/finish the basement walls next year so I plan to redo the whole thing..but basically it is my bow shop / trophy room / man cave/ kids play room / HO train table layout


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

Anybody have a link to Saskguys room? Someone mentioned Stanley's aswell, Never seen either of them.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

grfox said:


> Anybody have a link to Saskguys room? Someone mentioned Stanley's aswell, Never seen either of them.


me too.


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah...that HAS to be it doesn't it? Geez...
> 
> I am friends with an AT member that has quite the impressive number of truly big bucks under his belt. He is certainly not rich and hunts ground he asks permission to hunt (and generally has others hunting it also). I don't think he has ever posted a pic of a kill on here. I also get a kick out of the times I see him post something helpful about deer hunting and then get told by the "better hunters" how he is wrong, lol. He texted me a pic of a buck he killed a few weeks ago that will be his second 8 pt that nets in the 160's.
> 
> Point is...ridiculous attitudes like this keep some people from even wanting to tell or show what they have killed.


True dat Robin. Always some jealous keyboard phony waiting to rip on somebody.

I think I remember a guy on here that goes by the name of James Vee that has some pretty impressive stuff.


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm sure mine isn't the best but it is my favorite room in the house!


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

Awesome rooms guys. I'm working on mine every year.


----------



## Bowhunt160's (Nov 15, 2009)

This is mine as of last year. I built this room then sold this house. I am moving into a new house that will have a super sick! entry way. Plus I got 3 150-160 bucks coming back soon to add to this.


----------



## BILLDOGGE (Jun 5, 2009)

173BC were they all archery bucks?


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

DannyZack said:


> it might not be just whitetail but hey i like em


Goodness gracious man, that looks like a zoo!


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

BILLDOGGE said:


> 173BC were they all archery bucks?


Nope, only four. I haven't had a whole lot of time in the last few years for whitetail during the bow season. I like to get my moose first because it's draw only if you use a rifle and the season closes early. Once I have a full freezer of moose I go for whitetail. I've been guiding for the last 11 or 12 years, but I've been weening myself off of guiding the last 3 years so I have more time to hunt.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Some sweet rooms guys!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Dean Bower said:


> I like it!


Post em up Dean!


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

*Someone asked to see my trophy room.*

3D trophies from when I wore a younger mans clothes.


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Stanley said:


> 3D trophies from when I wore a younger mans clothes.


I'd be willing to bet they still fit!


----------



## USarmyMP (Oct 16, 2009)

One day I hope to have a room half as nice as some of these.


----------



## swampdonkeysk (Jul 8, 2008)

I vote saskguy, come on Gunner these guys wanna see pics!!! You going to horn scoring night next week? And for the guy who said only a rich guy could have the best trophy room is a jealous moron plain and simple!! Hunt the right area, do your homework and spend time in the field is how it's done!!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

buckson said:


> O k I know this is alot of pitcures but the only way i could show my room .Its actually a section of my garage outside that i have fixed up i call it my sittin room .I dont sit there much as i wished love going out building a fire and cooking some wild game i cook in the other section of garage.I know there is better rooms out there but for a country boy from ky not to bad .Someone said we would not see trophy rooms but rich guys room my friend im far from rich of money but im rich to be healthy and to have worked hard for my little sitting room being able to hunt and fish is my riches .Thanks for letting me share.Oh yea you see my pin up board where i hang bowhunting related stuff im kinda a fan of the guy MM5503 nice big body bucks .


Buckson, you are the man!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

I want to see J Claws' room. He has taken some giants and works with a taxidermist, I'll bet it's very nice?? !


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Stanley said:


> 3D trophies from when I wore a younger mans clothes.


Stanley, your to modest, show the men your your dead deer! I know you have a tractor trailer full.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

*not the best*

not the best by no means but all come from public land, a couple of these i thought i would try my hand at taxi work. 1 these days im gonna get my turkey stuff up and get creative with the barrel of horns i got in the garage.


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

173BC said:


> You guys make me jeleous, I just have a pile of antlers looking for a room to hang out in.
> 
> View attachment 950898
> 
> ...






WOW!!!!......Jesus Christ man!!!!!!........Thats Amazing!!!!!........Best one yet.


----------



## Quartermoons (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Anyone else ?


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

Lots of great rooms. I hope to have one like these someday.


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Quartermoons said:


>


That looks cool, I'd like to mount 3 or 4 more deer and do something like that one day. I have a vaulted ceiling in my livingroom, but my wife has other things in mind for there. Maybe one day when I build a new cabin


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

grfox said:


> Anybody have a link to Saskguys room? Someone mentioned Stanley's aswell, Never seen either of them.


This...anyone have it?


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Quartermoons said:


>


I like this one very clean. Whats up with the bottom right deer near hi eye?


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

Quartermoons said:


>


That is a good looking wall. I wish I had taller ceilings. I'm hoping to build a house someday with 9' tall basement ceilings. Or a small cabin on our farm with 9' ceilings throughout. It looks like you got one with some rogue cells around his eye socket. I also like the extreme brow tines on that other one.


----------



## Quartermoons (Oct 14, 2010)

Those rogue cells were caused by a shotgun blast to the face, I'm assuming from a fall turkey hunter. I've got pics somewhere of his skull when skinned by the taxidermist you can see the pellets still embedded. Always afraid it would trigger some moron to go around and start blasting so I've not had many people ever see him. He was taken with a M/L. Had to pass a shot with a bow several weeks before at 45 yards, just didn't have the confidence in my ability. Was a bad year for torquing the bow that year. Only 2 on the wall were taken with a bow. Top and top right.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Quartermoons said:


>


Thats a nice looking wall for sure. That top buck is a very unique basket rack.


----------



## valleyhunter (Apr 24, 2007)

Quartermoons said:


>


Great wall! Good color and the tall ceiling is awesome! Got #5 at the taxidermist. As soon as he is back (and on the wall) I will post pics.


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

I would love to post some pictures of my trophy room but i havent built it yet.I live in a older mobile home so i have deer mounts in every room,6 of them are still at the taxidermy shop,since i dont have alot of room we are not in a giant hurry to mount them.but when they are all mounted me and my taxidermist buddy are going to put all of ours on the side of his barn and take a picture,it should be a pretty neat picture.Roger Raglin has the most impressive whitetail trophy room i have ever seen.But i like looking at all of them.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

jclaws1 said:


> I would love to post some pictures of my trophy room but i havent built it yet.I live in a older mobile home so i have deer mounts in every room,6 of them are still at the taxidermy shop,since i dont have alot of room we are not in a giant hurry to mount them.but when they are all mounted me and my taxidermist buddy are going to put all of ours on the side of his barn and take a picture,it should be a pretty neat picture.Roger Raglin has the most impressive whitetail trophy room i have ever seen.But i like looking at all of them.


Haha ya Roger's is really something. I believe his whole bottom row is like only booners and up.


----------



## Rich-VA (Dec 19, 2009)

A lot of nice bucks posted so far.


----------



## Battledrum (Jan 18, 2007)

Not a "trophy room" but here is my office........ok, it's a trophy room! Yes, the Goose was a bow kill


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

Quartermoons said:


>


 Oh wow! This wins in my book! I cannot wait to have a room for mine and my boyfriends deer! I would love this!


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

Battledrum said:


> Not a "trophy room" but here is my office........ok, it's a trophy room! Yes, the Goose was a bow kill


I want my office to look like this! To bad it is a classroom in an innercity school!


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

Battledrum said:


> Not a "trophy room" but here is my office........ok, it's a trophy room! Yes, the Goose was a bow kill


that is a great looking office


----------



## rwk (Mar 25, 2006)

buckson said:


> O k I know this is alot of pitcures but the only way i could show my room .Its actually a section of my garage outside that i have fixed up i call it my sittin room .I dont sit there much as i wished love going out building a fire and cooking some wild game i cook in the other section of garage.I know there is better rooms out there but for a country boy from ky not to bad .Someone said we would not see trophy rooms but rich guys room my friend im far from rich of money but im rich to be healthy and to have worked hard for my little sitting room being able to hunt and fish is my riches .Thanks for letting me share.Oh yea you see my pin up board where i hang bowhunting related stuff im kinda a fan of the guy MM5503 nice big body bucks .


Buckson with them bass pic's you need some walleye and fresh water perch pic's. I'm a little jealous of your room. Rich


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Mine would probably do pretty good, but it's actually because my workshop area used to be a showroom for a taxidermist and I haven't gotten rid of most of the mounts yet. So I have a large room full of full deer, bear, rams, antelope, plus a dozen trophy whitetail shoulder mounts, elk, mulies, plenty of ducks, and a bunch of random stuff. I really gotta get on selling that stuff. Don't worry I'm keeping a few around for decorations, but can't keep that much of it when it's not stuff I shot!


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

Battledrum said:


> Not a "trophy room" but here is my office........ok, it's a trophy room! Yes, the Goose was a bow kill



Where did you get the trees?! I'm guessing they're fake but can tell for sure?


----------



## Battledrum (Jan 18, 2007)

No, they are real trees! Cut them down, hauled them in with a skid loader, anchored them in place and built the room around them :wink: It was fun. Took about 6 guys to make sure we didn't knock over the room next to the office! Wouldn't have been nice to drop a 2000# tree on my wood shop!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's two walls and some racks I keep in a box and on a shelf around the trophy room. Nothing enormous but all public or non posted private ground. 95% were taken from hunting off the ground. The top photo has the racks that I keep on that shelf and the second photo has the racks I keep in a large box in the corner of the room. Two full boxes of racks are not in the pictures because I gave one away and another was stolen off my front porch during a move. I also nailed some to a tree and people took most of the larger ones. I just don't have room for them all anymore. They have become an eyesore of sorts and I'm getting older and want them put to use.


----------



## buckson (Dec 15, 2009)

hey bud thanks and i been wanting to learn how to catch them sneaky walleye ive been getting a few but not like i wished.They a smart fish in my lake


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

There are some awesome looking rooms in this thread. Very nice indeed. I definitely love the vaulted ceilings.

David


----------



## luckyhunter (Sep 8, 2007)

GobblerDown said:


> That just a foolish statement.
> 
> I seen a picture of Stanley's it something! I could be wrong but I doubt he is the "richest guy on here"


Foolish statement huh...lol..dont be ridiculous. This was started as who has the BEST trophy room, not who has a nice trophy room or who is proud of their trophy room. IT only seems logical that a man with a lot of money can afford a nicer trophy room, can go more places, can take more animals and have them all mounted in any position or form he wants. I have seen pictures of the Cabelas family trophy room and only a fool would think without a lot of money they could reproduce a nicer trophy room. 

Now do me a favor, go thru all the replies to this post and look at all the pics and see which pics or link to pics is the best trophy room. Now you tell me if that individual appears to have money. Now tell me I am wrong.


----------



## CrazyED (Dec 14, 2009)

Best trophy room i've ever been to was a former employer of mine. I worked there in high school. Owner has harvested everything you can imagine and I mean everything, he only had like 1 whitetail in this collection. It's a beautiful display. These pictures are over 10 years old and I was back a few years (didnt take pictures) but he has added more. I got to help install the elephant when it arrived from Africa. It was a fun gig for sure. Pretty much all museum grade, blows cabelas exhibits out of the water.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

luckyhunter said:


> Foolish statement huh...lol..dont be ridiculous. This was started as who has the BEST trophy room, not who has a nice trophy room or who is proud of their trophy room. IT only seems logical that a man with a lot of money can afford a nicer trophy room, can go more places, can take more animals and have them all mounted in any position or form he wants. I have seen pictures of the Cabelas family trophy room and only a fool would think without a lot of money they could reproduce a nicer trophy room.
> 
> Now do me a favor, go thru all the replies to this post and look at all the pics and see which pics or link to pics is the best trophy room. Now you tell me if that individual appears to have money. Now tell me I am wrong.


Why does everything always have to be a debate


----------



## rutmaster (Dec 12, 2007)

take plenty of pics and keep em at a friends house or somewhere other than your home! i had a nice room, not as nice as some of these, but none the less it was mine, twenty five antler mts, 8.5 lb large mouth and others, many memories, along with a huge reloading center and all of my hunting belongings, including guns, and lost it all in a fire back in 06, was a bad day!!!! i had only taken a few pics and they burnt up too! these are great guys, love the choco antlers!!


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Why does everything always have to be a debate


Always, it gets tiring doesn't it?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Dean Bower said:


> Always, it gets tiring doesn't it?


It sure does. Wheres your full body mounts Dean? They are awesome you should post them up.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

rutmaster said:


> take plenty of pics and keep em at a friends house or somewhere other than your home! i had a nice room, not as nice as some of these, but none the less it was mine, twenty five antler mts, 8.5 lb large mouth and others, many memories, along with a huge reloading center and all of my hunting belongings, including guns, and lost it all in a fire back in 06, was a bad day!!!! i had only taken a few pics and they burnt up too! these are great guys, love the choco antlers!!


Bummer, I hope that doesn't happen. I always have this site to recall some of my pics if a tragedy such as a fire would strike.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> It sure does. Wheres your full body mounts Dean? They are awesome you should post them up.


Let some other guys post,If anyone wants to view more of the dead deer room I have probaly a 100 or so pictures in my albums under my profile. Again nothing gigantic in my room but as you can see I really shot just about every buck I saw for a while especially back in the day of liberal buck bag limits. I was a slow learner when it came to deer management. My largest still needs a huge cape so I can do a full mount. I shot a deer this year I would have used but like an idiot shot it in the head out of reflex and demolished an otherwise beautiful cape that would have looked great as a full body mount.


----------



## SplashOfPee (Aug 4, 2009)

I will try to take a pic or two of my room tonight. Does not compare to the ones on here but you take what you can get.


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

Quartermoons said:


>


Quartermoons, great looking wall, color looks cool. Very understated. That top buck looks wild, any closer pics?


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*my house*

Thought I would share, this is the new deer wall in the new house!


----------



## Battledrum (Jan 18, 2007)

Thats a big wall!


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Extreme vft17 said:


> Thought I would share, this is the new deer wall in the new house!


Man that looks really high/ or is this picture a sharp angle/


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Extreme vft17 said:


> Thought I would share, this is the new deer wall in the new house!


You have some work to do to fill that wall up!


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

I am going to add to the thread as I've had a couple pm's....most of mine are muzzleloader kills so I didn't want to. 

The "best" trophy room is extremely relative. Some people have sheer impressive numbers of animals, some have enormous variety of animals, some have great interior woodwork and finishing, some are full of great old items with a feeling of the past, some filled with yrs of memories in photos. It is so very difficult to say which ones are best.

These photos are far from current, I'm waiting on a mount from last yr and still have this yrs to get to the taxi. Some interior changes have happened, the big screen t.v is gone in exchange for about 30 pairs of matched sheds piled up. Many rail fence sheds have been exchanged for larger ones and added to the singles pile in yet another corner. A european mount of a bowkill and a pickup have been added. I don't have a big house and my "trophy" room is also headquarters for a serious farm for a 5 and 6 yr old. A homemade barn and shop from their grandfather eat up quite a bit of space, as do their cattle and impliments. Being Canadian one can't help but have boys ate up with hockey so it also doubles as the rink for the nightly battle. One day I'll have double the space to keep mementos of my whitetail obsession and knock on wood I'll add some other good specimens. That is quite probable but not guaranteed. What I can guarantee is that one day the farm and rink will be gone and with it, a period of my life that at the end of mine, will hold greater importance than my wonderful times in the woods chasing the beautiful whitetailed deer.


















I can't wait for the most recent 2 chocolate horned beauties to hang there, it is a fun place to sit for me.

P.S...some great rooms on here guys.


----------



## luckyhunter (Sep 8, 2007)

CrazyED said:


> Best trophy room i've ever been to was a former employer of mine. I worked there in high school. Owner has harvested everything you can imagine and I mean everything, he only had like 1 whitetail in this collection. It's a beautiful display. These pictures are over 10 years old and I was back a few years (didnt take pictures) but he has added more. I got to help install the elephant when it arrived from Africa. It was a fun gig for sure. Pretty much all museum grade, blows cabelas exhibits out of the water.


Those are very nice but I was not referring to Cabela's displays at their store I was referring to the one at their home. BIG difference. but once again the ones you showed pics of are super nice....bet that guy isnt poor or middle income huh?


----------



## luckyhunter (Sep 8, 2007)

Dean Bower said:


> Always, it gets tiring doesn't it?


It does get tiring....its difficult to voice an opinion without someone smarting off about it. I have seen post where someone disagreed and loads of others decide they have to be an idiot to have said that, when in all reality they dont understand the context from where it was voiced. 

Shame but its reality.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sask guy, nice and thanks for sharing. I love your shed antlers too. That is one impressive collection.


----------



## mhugill (Mar 11, 2010)

not mine, its my cousins. he is the luckiest hunter i know.


----------



## undercover (Jul 2, 2006)

I have 8 mounts now and 3 on the way. I am lucky my wife actually enjoys them. My largest is a 187" and the 3 I'm anxiously awaiting arrival on are all over 170".


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

awesome rooms guys!!

Sask guy....you just shoot big deer

CLB has one of the nicest rooms i have seen though


----------



## NodakQ2 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Trophy Room...*

Just finished my room...Well, not quite finished as I have a few animals to be added yet, but you get the idea...


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting saskguy, cant wait to see the new mounts. Man you guys are making me jealous! I wish I had some pics of my uncles room, he has a bunch of African animals, elk, carribu, giant whitetails, and an 800lb alaskan brown bear all shot with a bow. As for my dad and I we have some nice bucks on the wall, but no trophy room yet they are just spread out across the crappy basement. Keep them coming guys!


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Guys, those are some awesome rooms -- all of them. I hope to be building a new house soon and a cathedral ceiling will definately be in the plan after seeing some of those pics! 

Sask, that buck on the right hand side in the first pic ... WOW is all I can say about him


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

double o said:


> Man that looks really high/ or is this picture a sharp angle/


open floor plan that wall is right at 22 foot high, oh yeah I have some work to do thats for sure. The good thing it was the wife's idea!!!!


----------



## luckyhunter (Sep 8, 2007)

NodakQ2 said:


> Just finished my room...Well, not quite finished as I have a few animals to be added yet, but you get the idea...


Nice, very nice, love those ceilings and fireplace.


----------



## buckson (Dec 15, 2009)

wow thats a good looking room i like


luckyhunter said:


> Nice, very nice, love those ceilings and fireplace.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

NodakQ2 said:


> Just finished my room...Well, not quite finished as I have a few animals to be added yet, but you get the idea...


That room is perfect. Love the safe in the corner like that. Beautiful mounts too!


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Some really nice trophy room pictures on here guys, I enjoyed going through the pages of pictures as it gives me more new ideas for something to enhance my cave in the future. Good luck hunting..GSLAM95


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

saskguy has my vote! I am so very jealous, lol. I cant wait to start building my den but i have to wait until I purchase a house, still looking for the right one. Until then my mounts will have to hang in my apartment


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Crazyohio (Aug 25, 2010)

Dean Bower said:


> Here's two walls and some racks I keep in a box and on a shelf around the trophy room. Nothing enormous but all public or non posted private ground. 95% were taken from hunting off the ground. The top photo has the racks that I keep on that shelf and the second photo has the racks I keep in a large box in the corner of the room. Two full boxes of racks are not in the pictures because I gave one away and another was stolen off my front porch during a move. I also nailed some to a tree and people took most of the larger ones. I just don't have room for them all anymore. They have become an eyesore of sorts and I'm getting older and want them put to use.


Non-Posted Private ground????? What does that mean?


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm assuming it is owned by someone that does not post it and it is hunted by many. I assume that b/c most of my bucks came off such property. Despite it not being posted I alwasy ask permission anyways.

For the record, in SK if it is not posted anyone can hunt it, I prefer to take the ask route anyways, just feels better.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Crazyohio said:


> Non-Posted Private ground????? What does that mean?


In the old days in WVa if ground wasn't posted or fenced you could hunt it without permission without fear of a hunting violation. It is not that way anymore even though many think it is. The law specifically states now that when hunting on grounds of another written permission is required. This law is not really enforced unless the landowner complains. In Ohio you just would go to jail plain and simple.


----------



## cnowery13 (Dec 13, 2009)

Man I would love to take you guys out for a steak and hear some of the stories behind these animals...


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

All these trophy rooms are really Impressive, congratulations to all you guys.......


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

I may be a little late for the party, but I thought I would share nonetheless.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

you guys are some big buck killing machines. some of you have more bucks on the wall than ive ever physically seen with my own two eyes while hunting.


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

Couple different looks at one of my favorites. Droptines are rare for my area, and I had been watching this guy for four years.


----------



## Hawkfan67 (Mar 11, 2008)

Enviroment and money have alot to do with it. I live in Northern Iowa, and have never seen bucks like some of you have on your wall. I have been bow hunting for 25 years.


----------



## fulldraw5 (Aug 24, 2008)

holy crap!!!!! you got some studs there my friend!!!!


173BC said:


> You guys make me jeleous, I just have a pile of antlers looking for a room to hang out in.
> 
> View attachment 950898
> 
> ...


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Bowing in humble adoration at some awesome trophies. I am indeed not worthy.

Great rooms fellas!!


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

Great thread and all of your trophy rooms are nice. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Most of my mounts are in my rec room,but this guy and I have coffee and watch TV together in the family room every night.


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

Very nice guys I am in the process of moving my mounts will be posted soon


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Most of my mounts are in my rec room,but this guy and I have coffee and watch TV together in the family room every night.


Freakin love that deer.


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Great rooms everyone!!!


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

mine might not be the greatest but im only 22. i got some time to catch up to some of you. all the euro mounts id did myself, and the antlers hanging on the ceiling are all either sheds or roadkills from out in front of the house.i also have a new turky fan to add to it as well as soon as it gets done. not anywhere near the biggest but i wouldnt trade away any of the memories for a bigger buck. enjoy:


----------



## deer615 (Apr 21, 2011)

There are some great looking trophy rooms posted here! I've been looking for ideas for creating my "man cave". Great thread!


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

ttt


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

ttt for new additions.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Let's see some more.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

I've got a shoulder mount and antler mount to pick up when I get time. Have a euro from this yr to do too so mine will be changing some.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

saskguy said:


> I've got a shoulder mount and antler mount to pick up when I get time. Have a euro from this yr to do too so mine will be changing some.


Can't wait to see the new additions!


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

I have 13 mounts to pick up in the next few months, I will post some pics then


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

JOSHM said:


> I have 13 mounts to pick up in the next few months, I will post some pics then


Wow that sounds like a crazy trip to the taxi!


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Here are few pics on some of my walls


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok here we go, these go left to right around the house then the last one is of the bedroom. This is just the upstairs, theres a bear in the basment along with 4 euros and 4 more shoulder mounts

























Ok you guys got me going, I just took pics of the others


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Here are few pics on some of my walls





pabuckslayer08 said:


> Ok here we go, these go left to right around the house then the last one is of the bedroom. This is just the upstairs, theres a bear in the basment along with 4 euros and 4 more shoulder mounts
> View attachment 1235690
> View attachment 1235692
> View attachment 1235693
> ...


Very impressive guys!


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Here are few pics on some of my walls


Nice Nuke!!!!!!!


----------



## wisbooner3932 (Feb 5, 2011)

Extreme vft17 said:


> open floor plan that wall is right at 22 foot high, oh yeah I have some work to do thats for sure. The good thing it was the wife's idea!!!!


Can I have your wife?


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey nuke, does that 6 make P&Y?


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

jlh42581 said:


> Hey nuke, does that 6 make P&Y?


Yes


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

A few more that are singles here and there on the walls


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Yes


hes awsome


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great thread!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Cantrap (Aug 25, 2012)

Great rooms guys!!


----------



## Gregor6976 (Jul 31, 2012)

This thread is awesome! I want to see some more trophy room pics!


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Briarsdad said:


> I'm sure mine isn't the best but it is my favorite room in the house!


Now this is tasteful and not cluttered like some


----------



## SteepandDeep (Jun 30, 2010)

CrazyED said:


> Best trophy room i've ever been to was a former employer of mine. I worked there in high school. Owner has harvested everything you can imagine and I mean everything, he only had like 1 whitetail in this collection. It's a beautiful display. These pictures are over 10 years old and I was back a few years (didnt take pictures) but he has added more. I got to help install the elephant when it arrived from Africa. It was a fun gig for sure. Pretty much all museum grade, blows cabelas exhibits out of the water.


That's like a weird acid trip with the bad paintings in the background. Unbelievable animals though.


----------



## PAdude (Aug 28, 2006)

A lot of great trophy rooms on here!


----------



## X10ring (Feb 20, 2012)

nuke those are awesome! Sask guy wow gota ask how many u got around that magical 200 #?


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't mount every deer. I prefer a bit of everything I do and love on my walls in my "game" room. Might put up one of my kids bucks WHEN they get one, as they've asked for me "if I'll make room for their buck" when they shoot it "this year"! Hard to say no!

























*Just added some antique photos of my great grandfather in football garb at State in 1916 & his bass catch years later, one of my favorite additions to my room. Hard to make out the football photo, but it is killer in person...*


----------



## MXZ (Feb 10, 2004)

Addicted To Whitetails here are some of my bucks living in Vermont makes it a bit harder to get to locations with trophy whitetails but manage to find a good DO IT YOURSELF CAMP in Illinois and that surely has help support my addiction but I'll still never forget my long days of tracking in northern Maine. But for the past 13 seasons I been hunting the same camp in Illinois and don't see that changing we have a blast. Anyway I do enjoy sitting in the room and looking at the mounts and recalling each hunt as if it had just took place memories rekindled.

Hey Good Luck everyone and stay safe!


----------



## X10ring (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice mxz!!!!!! I think randy ulmers would be one of my faves but im just a muley junky haha


----------



## Gregor6976 (Jul 31, 2012)

MXZ said:


> Addicted To Whitetails here are some of my bucks living in Vermont makes it a bit harder to get to locations with trophy whitetails but manage to find a good DO IT YOURSELF CAMP in Illinois and that surely has help support my addiction but I'll still never forget my long days of tracking in northern Maine. But for the past 13 seasons I been hunting the same camp in Illinois and don't see that changing we have a blast. Anyway I do enjoy sitting in the room and looking at the mounts and recalling each hunt as if it had just took place memories rekindled.
> 
> Hey Good Luck everyone and stay safe!
> View attachment 1458836



Love it!


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

Best thread I've seen on here yet!!


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

APAsuphan said:


> Post up pictures of your deer mounts in your trophy room, and *after awhile I will put up a poll so we can vote for who has the best whitetail trophy room on here*. I think I know who will win (saskguy:wink, but he will have to post some pictures so we can decide lol.


This thread has been going for nearly two years.....when do we vote?


----------



## jlg0020 (Nov 7, 2011)

Battledrum said:


> Not a "trophy room" but here is my office........ok, it's a trophy room! Yes, the Goose was a bow kill


best "office" ive ever seen


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Love the high ceilings and feel to this room. I'm stuck with doing mine where I have room, but that was the feel I was looking for. Great room & trophys...



pabuckslayer08 said:


> Ok here we go, these go left to right around the house then the last one is of the bedroom. This is just the upstairs, theres a bear in the basment along with 4 euros and 4 more shoulder mounts
> View attachment 1235690
> View attachment 1235692
> View attachment 1235693
> ...


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Rembrandt1 said:


> This thread has been going for nearly two years.....when do we vote?


Haha looks like I was a little over eager when I made this thread. It would be a lot of work to make a poll now, if you really want one added make a list of every one in this thread that posted pics and pm me the list.


----------



## bearcreek (Dec 5, 2011)

great rooms


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Not "the best" here but this is my Whitetail wall..


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Great deer. The first photo, far right deer looking down is really a nice mount...



GSLAM95 said:


> Not "the best" here but this is my Whitetail wall..


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GSLAM95 said:


> Not "the best" here but this is my Whitetail wall..


Ha not the best!? My vote for the best goes to you or saskguy.


----------



## ultratec1971 (Nov 16, 2008)

Great looking rooms guys thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Up for the noobs


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

I added a few items to my room. My kid got his first buck last fall, so we mounted it. Nice 9 pointer.

Added some other odds and ins as well...


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Midwest rules!!


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Kevin2 said:


> I added a few items to my room. My kid got his first buck last fall, so we mounted it. Nice 9 pointer.
> 
> Added some other odds and ins as well...
> 
> ...


Let's see some of those fish mounts too! 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

My iPad won't let me post my dang pics!!! Cuss


----------



## tnhunter32 (Jun 29, 2012)

TTT for a good old thread


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

ohiobooners said:


> My iPad won't let me post my dang pics!!! Cuss


[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

Some of my bowkills since 1979, first picture is wall of shame, ha, gun or muzzleloader.I mounted them all myself, so I can do it cheaply.2nd picture is of my wifes bowkills,I left out the mulies except on the gun kills.rest of them are mine,I guess you could say I love hunting WTs.


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

A few more of my bowkills.all were taken DIY accept the sask. nontypical in last photnly guided hunt I've killed on.


----------



## brodie1978 (Jul 24, 2008)

ohiobooners said:


> My iPad won't let me post my dang pics!!! Cuss


prophetic


----------



## popeyoung9 (Apr 20, 2012)

*need my whitetail room pics*


----------



## tnhunter32 (Jun 29, 2012)

What was the billy goat's name?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

probably Billy & the nice WTs are Buck.


----------



## Blockcaver (Dec 18, 2011)

popeyoung9, Excellent collection of great animals especially if all bow kills! Congrats!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow...way to wake a sleeping giant... great thread....and AWESOME room P&Y


----------



## tnhunter32 (Jun 29, 2012)

Don't sell buckslayr's room short. That's a pretty damn impressive collection of whitetails!


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

tnhunter32 said:


> Don't sell buckslayr's room short. That's a pretty damn impressive collection of whitetails!


thanks tnhunter32,I'm 64 and still what I think of 95% of the time, trying to get a whitetail, I have a grandson starting to hunt now, in 2016 he got his first deer with a bow, he was 12. I shot a deer the same night, what a great day. to top it all off, I put him in one of my stands in a shelterbelt where I shot my first deer with a bow 40 years earlier, same day, Sunday, and we both made femoral artery shots,his was at 20 yds and the deer went about 12 yds and tipped over, mine was a running shot,a buddy walked the shelterbelt and chased the deer by me, I was shooting a bear Grizzly recurve and wood arrows with bear broadheads, yellow hen feathers and red cock feather.I was sorrily disappointed in my shot, cause I hit him too far back,as he ran by at about 10 yds, to my surprise and the good lords help, he ran 100 yds and tipped over, I didnt even know about the femoral artery back then,that was how we did it back then,never knew about treestands and still hunting.After that hunt, I read all I could about archery hunting and like to think I've gotten a little better at it, any way, I can tell you where every one of those deer were shot,everytime I look at them another fond memory comes back.I'm lucky,I farm and after freeze up, I have nothing but time to sit in a treestand or stalk,If you all had that time, your rooms would be just as full or fuller.I thank God every day for what I have.Good luck to all this fall and cherish your hunts, my better days are probably over, but I'll go as long as I can.By the way I live in ND and we dont have too many trees, everybody is knocking them down so they can farm every last inch.you can bet the few trees I have will stay put.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Not going to read 9 pages. But I know my room is not the best.


----------

